# Release and rest help



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've decided to get back into archery hunting this year after 5 years away. I have always shot with fingers but will be switching over to a release. Now I need to decide on which one. Any advice on a few I should look at? Also, I'm switching to a different bow, it's a Reflex and it's about 10 years old but in real good condition. It is missing a rest, so what rest should I look at? I'm probably going to be shooting 200 grain carbon arrows w/ 100 grain broadheads.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

spot hogg wise guy release and a trophy taker xtreme full containment fall away rest


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

cant go wrong with a trophy taker rest. they are awesome! as far as a release goes, every one shoots their preference. they all are good, but you really need to go in to a shot, try a few out and decide which one you like best


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got this drop away and love it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/QAD-Ultr ... l+Products


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Stick with a drop away (Trophy Taker is a great choice) and any release that feels good. I would highly recommend looking at a Carter release.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

There is a reason there are some 20+ companies making either rests or releases, many of which offer multiple variations of arrow rests or releases. I recommend going somewhere they specialize in archery and try them out and discuss why certain rests or releases might better suit your needs.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

make sure you check out the vapor trail v-drive rest. As far as releases go I would go with one that is attached to the wrist via a strap or cord for the most adjust ability.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

As far as a good release i have the same Scott Mongoose for about 12 years know with no problems. I have wore though two wrist straps but the release has had zero problems. What ever release you get I would recomend a buckle strap over a velcro strap. The buckle is quieter and seems to last longer.

Mark


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Stick with a drop away (Trophy Taker is a great choice) and any release that feels good. I would highly recommend looking at a Carter release.


+1 1/8


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. This should help get me started. I'm really excited to get back into it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I ordered a new bow yesterday and am trying to figure out a rest to use, and in reading thru this post and am wondering why no one is talking about the whisker biscuit rest. I have had one the last 3 years on my old bow and liked the way it worked, esp for hunting. Has anyone had issues with the whiskers ? I talked to the techs at a couple of places because I was thinking about a drop away rest, and both said that the whiskers are just fine.
What are some other opinions out there ?

Thanks.
o-||


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, I will chime in.......the only rest I have used is a biscuit!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a love hate relationship with the biscuit. One one hand they are really great in the field as they are a hands free full capture rest that is very simple. I have never once had a problem with mine while hunting. I like that they have no moving parts or strings to fail like the drop aways do. On the other hand they are not as accurate as drop aways and they wear. They are hard on fletchings and can suck to tune. I am still using one. I like it enough to deal with its problems!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't want a release that intentionally causes contact with the arrow while in flight. For me, in regards to shooting with a release, a drop away rest is the only type I will consider.


----------

